# Future Breeding Tank?



## Jared EX

Hey everyone I was just wondering if baby swordtails and baby guppies can be raised in the same tank safely and what kind of tank I should set up to raise them in.


----------



## logan84

Most livebearers can be housed together though some guys like mollies and swordtails enjoy a little salt in their water. Just make sure you have tons of hiding spots for babies. Otherwise out in the open they're all though of as food.


----------



## Jared EX

Do you think its worth it?


----------



## logan84

Well that depends on what your personal goals are. If it's a financial thing as in you want to profit off breeding them then it could be worth it in the long run. But if it's just for fun and your goal is to see if you can do it then you have to look at your pocket book and see if you can afford a possible failure. 

Breeding fish of any kind is kind of personally rewarding, to myself at least.


----------



## Kevx

Swordtails and guppies are easily raised together. In fact, some folks, myself included, like to keep guppies in their swordtail tank to help train the swords not to eat the smaller fish so they wont chase the fry. Provide plenty of bushy plants, real or fake, for those babies to hide in, and youre all set! k:


----------



## Jared EX

So set up a 25 gal tank, the babies are doing well. There are 5 in there right now but I just realized that there are at least 6 in my 55 gal tropical community tank that are doing great, I might just move them all back into the 55 gal so I can save some money on my electric bill


----------

